# Looking for a game in South Florida



## Brekke (Jun 20, 2003)

I am looking for a game. I am heavily into role playing so that is important but I also like puzzles and intrigue as well as make your palms sweat combat.

I have played DnD 2nd and 3E, , Forgotten Realms, Kingdoms of Kalamar and Greyhawk as well as Dragonstar,Shadowrun, Vampire the Masquerade and Hero system.

I am willing to learn any system.



Carol


----------



## Green Knight (Jul 2, 2003)

You and me, both. I've been itching to play a game for the longest time, but every game I find ends after two games. Never fails. I'd be willing to run a game, too, but I can't even find a decent number of players. My first choice would be to play, though.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jul 3, 2003)

How south in florida?  My wife and I are in Sarasota, just south of Tampa and are looking for players and/or GM's for just about anything.


----------



## Brekke (Jul 3, 2003)

I am in Broward county near Fort Lauderdale. A lot farther south than you.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jul 4, 2003)

To bad


----------



## ControlFreak (Aug 19, 2003)

I am looking for a game down here as well. I'm in the Coral Springs area - not far from Boca Raton or Ft. Lauderdale.

ControlFreak - evandictor@hotmail.com


----------

